# Scam, Scammer



## RhoKappa

*<...>
*
Invariably, most of these schemes have the goal of getting money through dishonest means.  In English, the word for this expression is *scam*.  However, my English-Russian dictionary does not have such a word.  Scam can be a noun or a verb.  A scammer is a person who is involved in a scam.

What is the Russian expression for scam or scammer?


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

Мошенничество - scam
Мошенник - scammer
Мошенничать - to scam


----------



## RhoKappa

bedtimestorynyc said:


> Мошенничество - scam
> Мошенник - scammer
> Мошенничать - to scam


Thanks.  However, I am not sure which vowel is stressed.  Also, how do you conjugate the verb?


----------



## Druhie

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that _scam_ is a bit coarse and slangy expression for _swindle_. The latter I would indeed translate as _мошенничество_, but as for the former, I'd use Russian slangy equivalent.

scam - кидалово
scammer - кидала
to scam - кидать


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

RhoKappa said:


> Thanks.  However, I am not sure which vowel is stressed.


Letter "e" is stressed.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

Druhie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that _scam_ is a bit coarse and slangy expression for _swindle_. The latter I would indeed translate as _мошенничество_, but as for the former, I'd use Russian slangy equivalent.
> 
> scam - кидалово
> scammer - кидала
> to scam - кидать



The word 'scam' is perfectly acceptable and widely used in newspapers, the TV, etc.


----------



## elemika

Ещё один вариант -
жульничество (scam)
жулик (scammer)
жульничать (to scam) (*у* stressed)

conjugation:

_*present*_ (imperfect)
я мош*е*нничаю, ж*у*льничаю
ты мош*е*нничаешь,  ж*у*льничаешь
он/она мош*е*нничает, ж*у*льничает
мы мош*е*нничаем, ж*у*льничаем
вы мош*е*нничаете, ж*у*льничаете
они мош*е*нничают, ж*у*льничают
_*past*_
мош*е*нничал/ж*у*льничал
мош*е*нничали/ж*у*льничали

perfect form: смош*е*нничать/сж*у*льничать


----------



## elemika

*<...>*

And is there any difference between "fraud" and "scam"?


----------



## Christiano27

I just had a quick look and a 'scam' is defined as 'a fraudulent scheme'. 

Fraud is defined as any form of deception so I would say that the difference is that 'fraud' is the category crime that a 'scam' falls into.

I hope this made sense!


----------



## elemika

Thak you, Christiano!
And both terms are legal (juridical)?


----------



## Christiano27

No worries!
In the UK at least you can be arrested for fraud.
Scamming is usually but not always small scale fraud.
If you were to be caught 'scamming' then in most cases you would be charged by the authorities for fraud.
Is this what you were asking?


----------



## elemika

Yeeeees! 
(but it's not for my work ),  I try to understand how people use them and are they interchangeable.
Now I see the difference:
fraud is  мошенничество in terms of the criminal code (уголовный кодекс),
scamp is мошенничество, (мелкое) жульничество in terms of everyday life
Scamp could be classified as a fraud or not.

Thank you a lot,
have a nice weekend!


----------



## Christiano27

No worries!
You too!


----------



## RhoKappa

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I have a quick question: if мошенник is a scammer, would that be gender-specific to male?  If so, would a female scammer be мошенница?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Looks good here (source: izvestiya.ru), but wait for the natives .
_В Москве задержана мошенница, «продававшая» должности в «Газпроме»_.


----------



## decabrine

RhoKappa said:


> Sorry to revive this old thread, but I have a quick question: if мошенник is a scammer, would that be gender-specific to male?  If so, would a female scammer be мошенница?



Yes, мошенница is a correct word for female scammer and what's more, we never say "мошенник" about female. So, it's мошенник or мошенница depending on gender. The same vowel is stressed.


----------

